# Oil Stains



## summertime14 (May 4, 2009)

So one of our cars had a leak and we have some oil stains on the driveway. Got some nice weather this weekend and wanted to get out the pressure washer and clean the drive. I don't usually do any surface cleaning, mostly just homes and decks. I have some Purple Power would that work if I scrubbed the stains with a brush and rinse with the pressure washer? If someone has some recommendations for a good product I am open to the idea. This is for my personal residence not a job.


----------

